# Utility Sink



## ctlabarge (Sep 15, 2015)

Would this install be ok? My big question would be the PVC pipe to the current drain the "customers" washer drains into. Is that ok? And would it just be from the sink p drain and slope over to the drain? See some pics i added


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hire a plumber and get it done right!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Call a licensed plumber


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Beat it loser


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

And to boot this clown is hiring himself out to homeowners. People like you are a disgrace and menace to the people who worked hard and continue to work hard to get and keep their license. You better quit before you hurt or kill someone with your inferior knowledge. Furious


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Love how there is no trap or a vent for that matter if there was a trap.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Trap? Who need it, that's just extra fittings and will cause a blockage in the washer.


----------



## ctlabarge (Sep 15, 2015)

the "customer" was suppose to be in quotes as a joke. This is my parents house and they had a licensed plumber out and quoted them over $300 to install some PVC piping was his exact words. I was asking as a reference since this "Major company" seems to be installing gold not PVC.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You obviously don't understand the term professional or what a license is, or for that matter what the cost of running a business is .Don't insult my or our intelligence with whatever hack DIYer job you about to perform. I hope you flood out the house. And for $300 sounds like a deal, I would have tripled that. Hack away, I hope you get caught by the AHJ.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Please ban this fool


----------



## ctlabarge (Sep 15, 2015)

Professional.... PSHHH typical plumber response for over charging... Don't worry I am gone from this forum. plumbdrum I am sure you are a con artist retard which would love to charge the elderly $300 for a 3ft PVC pipe run so have fun sitting at a computer all day you fat troll. Account deleted.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

And then he removes all the evidence of the hack job that was and what was soon to be.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Bye


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

.....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You obviously haven't read my bio, but I have read yours. I'm sitting here waiting for someone to do my job. As far as calling me a fat you know what, I'm sure I could run circles around you. I deal with fools like you everyday. You can show yourself out. 

Good day


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

It's people like this that make me believe that there should not be restrictions on abortion.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Did someone say.....:ban:*


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I did


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ctlabarge said:


> the "customer" was suppose to be in quotes as a joke. This is my parents house and they had a licensed plumber out and quoted them over $300 to install some PVC piping was his exact words. I was asking as a reference since this "Major company" seems to be installing gold not PVC.


Save your parents money and pick one of these up at Home Depot and take care of it


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> Save your parents money and pick one of these up at Home Depot and take care of it



That's some sound advice. Your freakin kidding me right?


----------

